# anyone else running this motor?



## DKSA (May 13, 2011)

Anyone else running the EA-111 1.6 8v code BGU i think.. [email protected], [email protected] roller rocker camshaft setup. cross-flow head, Bosch ME7 ecu, comes in the 9n3 polo and im sure other vag cars too?

thank!


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

wow, small block 1.6 engine with a cross flow...

you have got to be in europe or south africa or something....

we never got ANYTHING like THAT in north america..


----------



## DKSA (May 13, 2011)

South Africa! 
trying to find out what other do the motors to squeeze the ponies out, a big one is if and camshaft developers in the other countries have developed camshaft profiles for this motor! and what the capabilities of the Me7 are!


----------



## DKSA (May 13, 2011)

could anyone help me in designing a camshaft for my motor?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

maybe someone with some experience with those engines.. all of us will just be guessing, none of us got access to that engine..


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Could you post up some engine pics when you have a chance? Even better if you can get one or two with the valve cover off!

I'm interested in seeing how VW set up the roller rocker valve train.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Could you post up some engine pics when you have a chance? Even better if you can get one or two with the valve cover off!
> 
> I'm interested in seeing how VW set up the roller rocker valve train.












nothing of this engine does us any good tho, its a small block.. the usa has only gotten big block VWs the last oh, 40 years.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ Thats interesting, but confusing as well...

I see the rockers, but it appears to be a counterflow head. Without seeing more pictures, I'm rather baffled at how the layout makes any sense.

Is this the crossflow head that the OP would have?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

To the OP:

I did find this link while searching for the EA111. It may be the same engine, and may be helpful in your search:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5050042-Recommendations-for-1.6-race-engine


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> ^ Thats interesting, but confusing as well...
> 
> I see the rockers, but it appears to be a counterflow head. Without seeing more pictures, I'm rather baffled at how the layout makes any sense.
> 
> Is this the crossflow head that the OP would have?


well i more or less wanted to show the valve train more than anything.. 

actually, i believe i posted a picture of a european diesel head.. its definitely not cross flow, the intake and exhaust ports are on the same side of the engine..


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

DKSA said:


> Anyone else running the EA-111 1.6 8v code BGU i think... roller rocker camshaft setup. cross-flow head


Not going to claim I know a whole lot about this engine but it is not an EA-111 model. This is the newer version of what was the EA-827 engines but comes as an aluminum cylinder block. I believe the nomenclaturegiven these engines is EA-113. It has much in common with the old EZ code engine and many of the middle year 1.6L "big block" engines, the cylinder spacing, crankshaft stroke and cylinder bore for a few. The ignition is something I really know nothing about, it has no ignition distributor if I recall but is driven by a control box and maybe a crank sensor, not really sure. As for your wanting a camshaft made, try CatCams. CatCams has in the past been very customer friendly and can grind cams for individuals if the information is provided. Don't ask me the cost as I only purchased ready made cams from them. And yes it is a cross-flow design much like the US ABA head but the cam fitting and valve operation is different.


----------



## DKSA (May 13, 2011)

-Engine: EA-111 BAH
-multi-point electronic fuel injection
-ECU: Bosch ME7
-Displacement: 1598cc/97.5 cubic inches
-SOHC 2 valves per cylinder
-Rev Limit = 6500rpm
-Compression ratio: 10.8:1
-Bore: 76.5mm (3.01181 ")
-Stroke: 86.9mm (3.42125 ")
-Rod length: 138mm
-Throttle body is electronic drive by wire 60mm
-Intake port = 28mm (1.10236 ")
-Intake valve diameter = 32.5mm (1.27952 ")
-Exhaust port = 25mm (0.984251 ")
-Exhaust valve diameter = 25.5mm - 26mm (1.00393 " - 1.02362 ")

this comes from another forum, he is brazilian.
"the 1.6 8v EA-111 engine on the vw Lineup still today. This engine uses a GTI 6n2 block, wich was supposed originally from the AEE engine, and the head was based on a 1.4 8v roller rocker."
- http://www.tigerstyle.co.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1168&start=15


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

WaterWheels said:


> *Not going to claim I know a whole lot about this engine but it is not an EA-111 model.* This is the newer version of what was the EA-827 engines but comes as an aluminum cylinder block. *I believe the nomenclaturegiven these engines is EA-113.* It has much in common with the old EZ code engine and many of the middle year 1.6L "big block" engines, the cylinder spacing, crankshaft stroke and cylinder bore for a few. The ignition is something I really know nothing about, it has no ignition distributor if I recall but is driven by a control box and maybe a crank sensor, not really sure. As for your wanting a camshaft made, try CatCams. CatCams has in the past been very customer friendly and can grind cams for individuals if the information is provided. Don't ask me the cost as I only purchased ready made cams from them. And yes it is a cross-flow design much like the US ABA head but the cam fitting and valve operation is different.





DKSA said:


> -*Engine: EA-111 BAH*
> -multi-point electronic fuel injection
> -ECU: Bosch ME7
> -Displacement: 1598cc/97.5 cubic inches
> ...


looks like even you make mistakes sometimes.. you are human!


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Glegor said:


> looks like even you make mistakes sometimes.. you are human!





DKSA said:


> *Anyone else running the EA-111 1.6 8v code BGU i think.. *[email protected], [email protected] roller rocker camshaft setup. cross-flow head, Bosch ME7 ecu, comes in the 9n3 polo and im sure other vag cars too?


Until the correct information is given ya have to go with what was presented, right? Aren't you supposed to be ignoring me though?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

WaterWheels said:


> Until the correct information is given ya have to go with what was presented, right? Aren't you supposed to be ignoring me though?


i just figured it was a failed attempt to one-up me.. turns out i was the right one for a change.. 

im not ignoring you, never said i was.. i said YOU should ignore ME if you dont like what i have to say.. lol :laugh:

ALOT of people like what i have to say, believe it or not.. :thumbup:


----------



## vincent-jhb (Jan 28, 2012)

*polo 8v sohc 2004 model*

ineed to set the cam settings on my polo .need to fit new cambelthttp://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/confused.gif


----------

